# I'm sure this is a stupid idea, but I have to ask...



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

After using my 28 deluxe last winter where we got 116 inches of snow, and already have recorded 29 inches this November, one thing is certain. My fingers get way too cold when clearing the drive, turn around, and mailbox area. Today, I ordered the heated grip kit. I know about the $5 China ebay thing, but I want the OEM parts. With that said, here's my idea expressed in the form of a question.

Would it be relatively easy to set up a transformer to pre-heat the grips before you go out to move snow? I'm thinking of a plug/switch to isolate the grips during the independent power up, and then disconnecting before you start it up to use it.

I know the grips don't warm your hands, but reduce the rate at which your hands transfer their body heat to the hand grips. It would be nice if you could start out with the grips already at operating temperature, instead of having the first 10 minutes or so of warm up while you're using the machine.

Thoughts?

Tim


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

here is another idea on that 1. ice armor makes some pretty nice gloves or mitts for that app.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

My $5 Chinese HHGs heat up pretty darn fast. They almost get too hot.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

Did you use the HHGs on an Ariens?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

How about some pipe foam insulation, trimmed out to allow for lever operation. 

Contact cement it on the top half, maybe wrap it with electrical or handle tape. And something similar for the lever. Just an idea.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

pckeen said:


> Did you use the HHGs on an Ariens?


Yes - one thing that I found out is that I cannot run both my headlights and the HHGs - the alternator (generator) does not put out enough current. So, I have a switch so I can run either separately, or both with lower heat and light, or neither. Quite frankly, I find that I hardly ever need the light because i live in a development and have a post-light, so I am never "in the dark", so to speak. But seriously, the HHGs can get too hot, honest !


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tim13 said:


> Would it be relatively easy to set up a transformer to pre-heat the grips before you go out to move snow?Tim


Yes, just "Y" the wires and find yourself a 5 amp 12VDC wall wart and it should work. I would add a switch to make sure both voltages don't collide in case you forget to unplug it.



Tim13 said:


> It would be nice if you could start out with the grips already at operating temperature, instead of having the first 10 minutes or so of warm up while you're using the machine.
> 
> Thoughts?
> Tim


I think pre-heat is a good idea but I don't think it takes 10 minutes to warm up.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

What about just using the disposable heating inserts in your gloves like Hot Hands? They last for hours and you can get 10 pairs for like $10.00


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Freezn said:


> What about just using the disposable heating inserts in your gloves like Hot Hands? They last for hours and you can get 10 pairs for like $10.00


now there's that thinking man.....used them when I was skiing......loved them


----------



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Freezn said:


> What about just using the disposable heating inserts in your gloves like Hot Hands? They last for hours and you can get 10 pairs for like $10.00


I started doing that last year. I have a very good pair of ski gloves from REI, and they have the zipped pouch to accept a hand warmer. Worked well, but with the amount of snow we get from Lake Michigan, it's not cost effective considering multiple uses per day not being unusual.

Anyhow, here's an update:

My local dealer where I bought my Ariens does not carry the heated grip kit, and has to order them. Pretty unbelievable, but at least I tried to support my local dealer. Ordered them online to get them to me faster since I had the weekend off.

Installed them in about 4 hours, including heat lamp time to warm the grips/handle during installation to allow the epoxy to cure in my 44 degree garage.

Testing them out in 29 degree ambient temperatures made it clear that previous claims of a 10 minute warm up was grossly overstated. My grips are warm to the touch in 60 seconds, and are at maximum warmth in just under 3 minutes. So.....no need to pre-heat with a battery or transformer. In the time it will take to let the machine warm up before using, the grips will be at operating temps, which, to bare hands, is quite warm. 

I know about the $5 China thing, but there is one benefit to the Ariens kit that doesn't get mentioned. The size of the Ariens grips are significantly bigger than the standard non-heated grips. The handling of the machine is greatly improved having these bigger grips, and they are made of a more sticky rubber versus the standard smooth plastic style, making it much, much easier to maneuver.

I am as cheap, or cheaper than the next guy, but I'm truly glad I got these, for the reduction in heat wicking from my hands, and for the greatly improved size/grip of the handles themselves.

Tim


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I put the mtd eBay ones on my Honda last weekend. Love the oversized grip and the red colour doesn't hurt either.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i know its a bit late but i usually find a good set of insulated work gloves are pretty good at keeping your hands warm.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't read all the post....but when I was a skier....I had great leather mittens with a pocket that held hand warmer packets.....they were great....forget the electric addition to your machine....go to a ski store,,,,buy a good set of mittens....with the insert for warmers. Be happy.


----------



## Tim13 (Feb 1, 2014)

tinter said:


> I put the mtd eBay ones on my Honda last weekend. Love the oversized grip and the red colour doesn't hurt either.


Yup. The increased grip size I think is just as important as the addition of heat. When I bought the machine, I should have had them installed at the dealer. Live and learn.


Tim


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Tim13 said:


> After using my 28 deluxe last winter where we got 116 inches of snow, and already have recorded 29 inches this November, one thing is certain. My fingers get way too cold when clearing the drive, turn around, and mailbox area. Today, I ordered the heated grip kit. I know about the $5 China ebay thing, but I want the OEM parts. With that said, here's my idea expressed in the form of a question.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Tim


I don't think it's necessary. last winter I was laying on a piece of cardboard, changing seals in my tractor in 6 degrees, with gloves. then put a radiator in my F150 outside in 12 degrees with gloves. I'm going to be 53 in Feb. been plowing and shoveling snow in these temps and lower for all my life like this, never needed hand warmers ? a lot of it is mental and if you just don't think about it, you don't really feel it. when your hands get cold, you could also take a break and just warm up inside, then come back out again.
maybe just get some good gloves, or heated hunting gloves, they take little batteries. unless you have arthritis condition ? then I understand, I have a touch of it and that can hurt when it acts up.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tim13 said:


> Would it be relatively easy to set up a transformer to pre-heat the grips before you go out to move snow? I'm thinking of a plug/switch to isolate the grips during the independent power up, and then disconnecting before you start it up to use it.


 Don't see why not. You would want about 16-18 volt output at about 8 amp secondary. I don't think it would cost effective however. My fingers also get cold when I'm snowblowing. I mean really cold, they will start to burn within minutes. I guess it's a mediacl condition, but that's a factor of age.
Like the others in this forum, I switch ed to mitts with extra gloves and, (wait for it) hand warmers. They really do last all day, and even into the night as well. (Downside is they take about a half-hour to get warm (I mean really warm). 

And my Ariens has OEM heated grips.

Here's what I bought for snowblowing and really like the protection they offer:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DAWQ6Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just drop in a heat packet and hold it in my palm while outdoors. Works great. I go through about a dozen pair or less every year. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product//B00QBBBTKC/ref=twister_dp_update?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have personally used those trigger mittens, what they are called, down to temps of -35F. They work great, along with the parka and outer pants, when they can be found. There is a liner to the parka, and might need to ordered separately. Insofar as military uniforms, these were pretty successful and were often matched with the mickey mouse boots. And these were used all the way up until goretex was introduced, which has advantages and disadvantages over the previous generations of cold weather gear.


----------

